# Nice B11, former race car



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Did anyone see*THIS* ebay auction from a couple of weeks ago titled "1984 Sentra HSR Historic Racecar Autocross Track SCCA"?




























No bids, but a very clean B11! Seller wanted to start bidding at $3,500 and had a buy it now for $4,500. I hope he lowers the price and somebody saves it.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What a find! If I had the money, I'd snatch it up.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another super clean B11, but this one's not a race car. I found it *HERE* on UK Ebay. Is this the cleanest B11 you've ever seen or what!




























Only 33.800 original miles!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Last year a I seen a white B12 out of Cali that was just as new and clean as that B11. It likewise had like 20-30k on it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Campground Man said:


> Last year a I seen a white B12 out of Cali that was just as new and clean as that B11. It likewise had like 20-30k on it.


I am so glad to hear that a few nice examples still exist!

Remember, clean 510's and Z cars are a dime a dozen. It's the once ordinary and not generally cherished older Japanese cars like this that are rare today. Just try to find a an ultra-clean low mile example of any older Japanese car today.


----------

